# Genetic Mutation



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry, this is my fourth thread today, but they are all on different topics...

When I talked to the ENT yesterday, he told me that they tested the cancer for a genetic mutation (wish I could remember the name). The test came back positive and he told me to inform my siblings to get their thyroids checked as well.

I was pretty surprised to hear that. I hadn't heard about he mutation or know anything about it and wasn't expecting it at all. He said that it was a more aggressive type of cancer. But I guess the treatment and prognosis is still the same.

Phew, I am so so so so glad that I caught this thing when I did and had the TT when I did!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm glad you caught it, too, Julia!

My tissue was also tested for that gene. It must be standard protocol at some hospitals.


----------

